# Wels-Gewässer



## Schulti (12. Oktober 2000)

Hallo Kollegen!Ich suche ein gutes Welsgewässer in Deutschland.Wäre für jeden noch so kleinen Tip dankbar!!Petri Heil


----------



## BoilieJoe (12. Oktober 2000)

Hi Schulti
Der Neckar, die Lahn, der Main und der Rhein sind gute Welsgewässer.MfG BoilieJoe


----------



## Guest (9. November 2000)

Servus Schulti,
ist vor Deiner Haustür nichts mehr los?
Naab und Regen
Lang,lang ist&acute;s her da haben wir bei Kallmünz  mit Hühner-Eingeweiden auf Waller(Wels) gefischt.Absoluter Insider-Tipp.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






------------------
WO


----------



## Schulti (9. November 2000)

Hi Wieselopa!
Die Naab liegt nur c.a. 800 meter von meiner Haustür entfernt. Aber da ist schon lange nichts mehr los. Sicher verirrt sich ab und zu noch ein Waller und schnappt sich den Köder. Aber diese Einzelfänge sind nicht der Rede wert. Sogar die alten Wallerspezialisten, wie D. Hunder (er fing 1983 den langjährigen Rekordwaller mit 130 pfund) fangen pro Saison nur noch 2 bis 3 "Halbstarke" mit 20 bis 30 pfund.
Ja, Ja die gute alte Zeit. Lang lang ist&acute;s her!!!!!
Gruß an alle
Schulti


----------

